# New CF Physical Fitness Webiste-DFit.ca



## Chilme (20 Jan 2011)

Within the next few months PSP will be fully launching a new fitness website dedicated to the current fitness situation with the CF

http://www.dfit.ca/splash.htm

This website will display training programs that are catered to each of the 3 elements, with specific programs that relate to the position you are currently in, in your deployment cycle.  Also, there is info on all the tests, physical fitness courses available to CF members, many fitness resources, a direct link to CFEXPRES.ca, and mch more.

Keep in mind this site is still being constructed and has not been officially launched.  It would however be a good site to book mark for use in the near future.


----------



## toughenough (20 Jan 2011)

Can the DND not afford a half decent graphic designer?


----------



## Haggis (20 Jan 2011)

toughenough said:
			
		

> Can the DND not afford a half decent graphic designer?



Likely it was done by a designer within DND.  Would you rather the department spend money on contracting our for flashy graphics or ammo and fuel?

Why not look at the intent of the website?  It's a good idea.  And if it helps get folks more active and fit, I don't care if it's not gamer quality graphics.


----------



## Container (20 Jan 2011)

I think it looks pretty good- its a "utility" website and a little rough but its easy to navigate.


----------



## muffin (20 Jan 2011)

It's CFSPA - if DND web designers built it then it would have had to be CLF2.0


----------



## MJP (20 Jan 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Within the next few months PSP will be fully launching a new fitness website dedicated to the current fitness situation with the CF
> 
> http://www.dfit.ca/splash.htm
> 
> ...



Miles ahead of where we are today.  I have been perusing the site off and on for the last week or so exploring some of the options.  A great tool in the box for planning worthwhile PT sessions.



			
				Chilme said:
			
		

> Keep in mind this site is still being constructed and has not been officially launched.  It would however be a good site to book mark for use in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude give your head a shake  ;D


----------



## Haggis (20 Jan 2011)

muffin said:
			
		

> It's CFSPA - if DND web designers built it then it would have had to be CLF2.0



It only has to be CLF 2.0 if it's hosted on a GoC server.  Nonetheless, my main point was "ignore the medium, concentrate on the message".


----------



## Sigger (20 Jan 2011)

toughenough said:
			
		

> Can the DND not afford a half decent graphic designer?



Perhaps you missed this part:



			
				Chilme said:
			
		

> Keep in mind this site is still being constructed and has not been officially launched.


----------



## Chilme (20 Jan 2011)

toughenough said:
			
		

> Can the DND not afford a half decent graphic designer?



I don't usually take the low road, but it sounds to me like your complaining for the sake of complaining and I strongly suggest other more productive pursuits.

I personally think the visual aspects of the site are quite good.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Jan 2011)

This new site is 100% improvement over the previous CF sponsored exercise websites.


----------



## Nostix (20 Jan 2011)

Hopefully the terrible layout issues I'm having in a non-IE browser are fixed before it goes live.


----------



## dangerboy (20 Jan 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> Hopefully the terrible layout issues I'm having in a non-IE browser are fixed before it goes live.



What browser are you using?  I looked at it using Firefox and it seemed fine to me.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jan 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> Hopefully the terrible layout issues I'm having in a non-IE browser are fixed before it goes live.



Other than needing a special pluging for WMP11 to run the videos in Firefox, it looks fine for me.


----------



## Nostix (20 Jan 2011)

I'm using Chrome; a bunch of the elements on certain pages have managed to wander off into other frames.


----------



## Sigger (21 Jan 2011)

Huh.. No issue in FF for me either.
Just installed Chrome. Same issue as Nostix.


----------



## Fiera (22 Jan 2011)

I'm seeing the same problem in Safari 5.0.3 on OsX 10.5.8. Scrolling text boxes are misaligned to the table frame on the front page for Army. I have not checked the other components yet.

That being said, mac problems are usually sorted out last so that is no surprise really.


----------



## Chilme (23 Jan 2011)

They have just started putting content up for the site in the last 2 weeks.  It should be sorted out soon.


----------



## VIChris (25 Jan 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> They have just started putting content up for the site in the last 2 weeks.  It should be sorted out soon.



This kind of thing should be sorted out before people see it, otherwise they are unlikely to come back and check it out again. I'm including myself in that demographic. There may be good info there, but I ca go to any other number of websites and actually access the info without issue.


----------



## HavokFour (26 Jan 2011)

EXCELLENT! This is exctly the kind of thing I needed!

EDIT: Everything works fine for me (Firefox 3.6.13, Windows 7).

EDIT 2: Never mind, it appears once you've registered on the forum it brings up "ACCESS DENIED" if you try to access anything else on the site other than the forum.

EDIT 3: You have to log out of your forum account to access the rest of the site.


----------



## Chilme (26 Jan 2011)

VIChris said:
			
		

> This kind of thing should be sorted out before people see it, otherwise they are unlikely to come back and check it out again. I'm including myself in that demographic. There may be good info there, but I ca go to any other number of websites and actually access the info without issue.



That will be your loss.  Patience will pay off.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2011)

VIChris said:
			
		

> This kind of thing should be sorted out before people see it, otherwise they are unlikely to come back and check it out again. I'm including myself in that demographic. There may be good info there, but I ca go to any other number of websites and actually access the info without issue.



 ;D

I guess you don't use any Microsoft software or systems.


----------



## HavokFour (28 Feb 2011)

The site is looking a bit better these days. Looks like they've dropped the forum.

Dfit.ca = http://www.cfpsa.com/en/PSP/Fitness/


----------



## Shadro (4 Mar 2011)

For sure going to check this out. Hopefully its the right one for me. Thanks for the link man.


----------



## Fiera (4 Mar 2011)

Just checked it out using Safari and I gotta say the new layout is great, no overlay problems and the form for producing a customized workout PDF works brilliantly. 

The majority of the problem I ran into on the last site mockup are virtually non existent now.


----------



## Wookilar (3 May 2011)

What happened top all the videos of the exercises? Or was that somewhere else and I'm just confused due to all this blue tide/orange wave malarky?

Wook


----------



## Chilme (3 May 2011)

The site is still in its construction phase.  It will be fully operational this summer.


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Sep 2011)

Any updates on the status of this website? When I go to dfit.ca, it redirects me to the CFPSA website.


----------



## LegKicker (4 Jul 2012)

Can't log on to Dfit.ca. I tried registering, i used my service number and got this message: Your membership could not be found based on the provided information.

Any help?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jul 2012)

As with anything government probably delayed, I can't go anywhere on the site either.


----------



## Teeps74 (4 Oct 2012)

October, and still issues with getting into the site. Has anyone here successfully registered for the site?


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

Petawawa sent out a base email saying there was going to be a large display at the base gym showcasing this website;  sometime around mid October.  I would think the site would be up and running by that time at the latest.


----------



## Rookie291 (4 Oct 2012)

According to an e-mail I received today from the fitness coordinator, everyone will be able to register beginning 11 Oct. if you try any earlier, you will just receive an error message


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

Neat, and long overdue.  I'm envious ... looks like we civ employees won't be able to take a look & get some tips for our fitness as well, but I understand the specialized nature of the site.  

A welcome development.


----------



## navymich (5 Oct 2012)

This is the blurb that we were sent about the site.  We were also told a launch of Thu 11 Oct.



> Discover DFit.ca – Your Online Source for Fitness Information
> By Jen Seipp, CFPFSS Communications Advisor
> 
> This October, the PSP Directorate of Fitness is pleased to launch a new web-based fitness tool, www.Dfit.ca, to help Canadian Forces personnel plan, monitor and enhance physical fitness training.
> ...


----------



## Towards_the_gap (5 Oct 2012)

They could have saved the money they spent on this website and simply enforced harsher reperussions for those not meeting the required standard of fitness (which itself is abominably low anyways),  like I dunno, C&P? Remedial PT?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> They could have saved the money they spent on this website and simply enforced harsher reperussions for those not meeting the required standard of fitness (which itself is abominably low anyways),  like I dunno, C&P? Remedial PT?



How is it saving money? You need to give people the tools to be successful in their physical fitness training, not just say "go read the internet or ask a buddy". PSP is long overdue having a resource for people to get a simple training plan made, with the proper form for all the lifts/techniques. Throwing someone in a weight room and telling them if they don't get fitter they'll go on C&P is not a solution. I think this is going to save money by having less need for remedial PT because they're going to have the fitness tools in their toolbox from the CF's fitness professionals.


----------



## navymich (6 Oct 2012)

As a guinea pig for the Project Force trial, I was given a USB that had my results loaded on it.  We were told that once the DFIT website was active, we could transfer our data onto the site and it would built a program for us based on those results.  

Considering the changes that are expected with the new fitness testing, I think the website could prove to be a valuable tool.  Anyone can practice on their own for an Expres Test, but adding in the other expected activities will definitely be a change to a workout for most people.


----------



## THINKBIG (6 Oct 2012)

Hello! I think that is going to benefit a lot of people in CF. It is friendly user, I try to log-on and didn't work. Few tips that I like to share when people talk about training and nutrition at the gym. 

Nutrition, every think you can gather, pick, grow and hunt. Google paleo diet, avoid bread, pasta, Carbohydrate.... it is hard the first 2 week after you wile be amaze by the result without training. 

Training, I'll to keep it simple and I take this training out of a wonder full book: Body by Science

Only once a week

The BIG 5 with equipment: Seated Row, Chest Press, Pulldown, Overhead Press, Leg Press.
1 rep of (TUL) time under load, your goal should be around 2 min per rep until exhaust if you are over 2 min next workout add load. 

A Free-Weight Big 5: Bent-over barbell row, Standing Overhead Press, Bench Press, Dead Lift, Squat.
1 rep of time under load (TUL), your goal should be around 2 min are until exhaust if you are over 2 min next workout add load. 


DR. Doug McGuff MD | Biochemistry of the Paleo Diet and Strength Training Here a heads up for you,  

Short version : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FrP5k2_B9Q

Long version the best : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PdJFbjWHEU

Keep it real!!! Do not overtraining... but overtraining when it is the time to get it done...  ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Throwing someone in a weight room and telling them if they don't get fitter they'll go on C&P is not a solution.



How is it not? It is a requirement of service to meet a certain standard of fitness, persons who do not meet that standard should face consequences. Anyone want to come on here and tell me the standards are too hard to meet?

I have spent enough time overseas getting held up on patrol/ops by people who are not fit enough to be outside the wire having to have IV's etc because they were going down. Funnily enough these same people usually had XL+ clothing requirements if you catch my drift. 

I agree, the website is a nice idea, but you can get all the info you need from the internet as it is, there's not exactly a lack of fitness websites out there. And it's not like the CF is producing olympic athletes who need personalised fitness programming, we just need people who can hack a level 6 on a beep test or who can walk for 13kms. Not exactly 'elite fitness' now is it?


----------



## THINKBIG (6 Oct 2012)

I'm agree with  Towards_the_gap regard internet and they MUST provide more support to PTSD awareness than unfit people. And get ride .... ha!!! When you think of it ... this the top of the iceberg... This is a other topic....


----------



## navymich (6 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> we just need people who can hack a level 6 on a beep test or who can walk for 13kms. Not exactly 'elite fitness' now is it?



With the new fitness standards and testing that are slated to start in the near future, it will be more then just a walk or run.  It involves weights and lifting and if people have never done that kind of thing before, they need somewhere to start.  While there are numerous sites out there, the DFIT site should be basing the programs on what will be required for the new testing instead of generalized workouts.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> How is it not? It is a requirement of service to meet a certain standard of fitness, persons who do not meet that standard should face consequences. Anyone want to come on here and tell me the standards are too hard to meet?
> 
> I have spent enough time overseas getting held up on patrol/ops by people who are not fit enough to be outside the wire having to have IV's etc because they were going down. Funnily enough these same people usually had XL+ clothing requirements if you catch my drift.
> 
> I agree, the website is a nice idea, but you can get all the info you need from the internet as it is, there's not exactly a lack of fitness websites out there. And it's not like the CF is producing olympic athletes who need personalised fitness programming, we just need people who can hack a level 6 on a beep test or who can walk for 13kms. Not exactly 'elite fitness' now is it?



IVs aren't just for weak people bro!  A lovely nurse in California gave me one after a bottle of JD- she even had a hook in her wall above her couch for the very occasion. Great US Canada relations 

I agree with puckchaser that you can't throw someone in a gym and expect results.  Perfect example is me. First time using the standing hack squat machine I actually managed to use it upside down..

I agree with you about it being a lack of effort on the members part though. We're not Olympic athletes but we should approach our job as if we were. Some people just don't give a shit.

Problem is our system isn't really set up to accommodate combating that mentality. There aren't many checks and balances to stop people from hopping on the MIR train when they want to take the easy way out of getting in shape.  PT schedules are hit and miss. 

I'm glad the PT standard or test or whatever is changing. There's more to fitness than someone dragging their ass 13KM with 30 pounds on their back, I'm glad it sounds like this new test has some stuff to do with weights and upper body.


----------



## THINKBIG (6 Oct 2012)

Be aware of CF try to look every avenue to safe money at this time so if you look the CF right now versus fitness it is so so... I think they find a other way to kick few people over here,... Here we have provide all the tools and you fail your PT test so bye bye my friend...


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> How is it not? It is a requirement of service to meet a certain standard of fitness, persons who do not meet that standard should face consequences.



Sure, we're always going to have those people that can't make the standard. By all means C&P them. But we have to think as an institution, how do we enable them to get fitter? You put in your stats and it dumps you a fitness program, along with how to do all the exercises. You want these people to get fit but if they haven't been in a gym before is pretty imposing. 10 years in the CF and I've never been taken around a weight room or shown a fitness program other than Monday run, tuesday circuit, wednesday run, thursday ruck and friday sports. That's not a PT program, that's lip service. You're right, we don't need elite athletes, but we demand a high level of fitness. So here comes this program offering tools to help people break free of the "exempt expres" level and really start to excel and better themselves. How this is a bad thing I don't know.

Sure, we may have some people with a fitness problem in the CF, but I don't know how you can be against something that's enabling people who want to change to start that change. If they don't want to change than here's the door. I'd rather dump a little bit of cash into a website than pay for all the obesity related diseases/injuries or the wasted cost of a 15 year soldier who's on C&P because they let themselves go and no one gave them a hand other than "shape up or ship out".


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Sure, we're always going to have those people that can't make the standard. By all means C&P them. But we have to think as an institution, how do we enable them to get fitter? You put in your stats and it dumps you a fitness program, along with how to do all the exercises. You want these people to get fit but if they haven't been in a gym before is pretty imposing. 10 years in the CF and I've never been taken around a weight room or shown a fitness program other than Monday run, tuesday circuit, wednesday run, thursday ruck and friday sports. That's not a PT program, that's lip service. You're right, we don't need elite athletes, but we demand a high level of fitness. So here comes this program offering tools to help people break free of the "exempt expres" level and really start to excel and better themselves. How this is a bad thing I don't know.
> 
> Sure, we may have some people with a fitness problem in the CF, but I don't know how you can be against something that's enabling people who want to change to start that change. If they don't want to change than here's the door. I'd rather dump a little bit of cash into a website than pay for all the obesity related diseases/injuries or the wasted cost of a 15 year soldier who's on C&P because they let themselves go and no one gave them a hand other than "shape up or ship out".




Fair enough, I see your point, but have to say this (and it's not a personal attack on you): The fact that you yourself, in 10 years of service, have never been shown around a gym or had explained to you how to program a fitness regime for a particular person, is indicative of a massive, institutional failure on the part of the CF. A website can sure help, but I think there is a bigger problem out there. 

OZ - In your example, the IV is a badge of manliness. An IV mid-patrol, in the middle of a grapefield, while a bunch of haggard, skinny, pissed off infantry and sappers glare at you is a sign that you should keep off the spunkmeyers for a bit and start running round the hesco.


----------



## bridges (11 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Sure, we're always going to have those people that can't make the standard. By all means C&P them. But we have to think as an institution, how do we enable them to get fitter? You put in your stats and it dumps you a fitness program, along with how to do all the exercises. You want these people to get fit but if they haven't been in a gym before is pretty imposing. 10 years in the CF and I've never been taken around a weight room or shown a fitness program other than Monday run, tuesday circuit, wednesday run, thursday ruck and friday sports. That's not a PT program, that's lip service. You're right, we don't need elite athletes, but we demand a high level of fitness. So here comes this program offering tools to help people break free of the "exempt expres" level and really start to excel and better themselves. How this is a bad thing I don't know.
> 
> Sure, we may have some people with a fitness problem in the CF, but I don't know how you can be against something that's enabling people who want to change to start that change. If they don't want to change than here's the door. I'd rather dump a little bit of cash into a website than pay for all the obesity related diseases/injuries or the wasted cost of a 15 year soldier who's on C&P because they let themselves go and no one gave them a hand other than "shape up or ship out".



 :ditto:   :goodpost:

Agreed.  This is not about motivating people or threatening them - it's about giving competent, standardized instruction tailored for the CF's needs.  The wealth of info out there on the internet does not fit that description.  Some of it might, but how would anyone know which unless they are already well versed in fitness protocols?

It seems like this could be a good tool, & a positive change.  Let's give it a chance.


----------



## MikeL (11 Oct 2012)

dfit.ca is now up and running,  I was just able to make an account.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> dfit.ca is now up and running,  I was just able to make an account.



Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Wookilar (11 Oct 2012)

Seems ok, I like the videos. Took me all of 2 minutes to set up a profile and about 1 minute to get a workout designed. Pretty simplistic, looks army smart.

I see they are still missing some videos of some exercises I have never heard of before, hopefully that will get sorted out fairly quickly (anyone have any idea what a "W Drill" is?)

I think this will be an excellent resource, especially for the young troops given the responsibility to run unit PT.


----------



## jside86 (15 Oct 2012)

Unable to create an account the site is telling me they cannot find me in the database...
 I was only in the army for the last 5 years must be too new to be in all the Gov. database...

Seriously anyone else with this issue?

I dont like the fact that they is no link on the site for tech support or to contact the webmaster to create an account or reset a password!

why a private company like Logistic allow you to create an account almost blindfolded but web site created by the Gov are always issue?

ok Bitching for the day is done now...


----------



## aesop081 (15 Oct 2012)

Just registered. No issues.


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Oct 2012)

I looked around, its far from personalized, you enter a few broad categories (your time frame, what kind of equipment you have, and how often you want to workout), and it spits out a program.  The irony of this site, is it perpetuates some of the problems people (including PSP) have had with CrossFit.  IE generalized workout routine, learning movements via video and not hands on coaching, and the whole self motivation thing.  It even has "metcon" style workouts (ie in 20 mins perform as many round of these movements....), which makes one go hmmmm....didn't a CANFORGEN just come out from PSP saying how dangerous that style of training is :


----------



## Pat in Halifax (16 Oct 2012)

Just tried to register and got:

_*Your membership could not be found based on the provided information.*_


----------



## dapaterson (16 Oct 2012)

I suspect the problems mya be related to using either a short form of your name (Bill vs William) or may be people who use other than their first name (Jean Phillipe Guyame Henri goes by Henri).

Try using your first name as it appears on your MPRR.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (16 Oct 2012)

Thought of all that - even the franco version! to no avail.
I will get it figured out. 

Pat


----------



## Allycat12 (16 Oct 2012)

The registration process requires CF personnel to register with last name, first name and last 4 of SN which cross checks with the PSP DataMart database. Some information within DataMart is missing which has made it difficult for some of you to register, mostly Class A. With such a large data base we expected some of these issues. SOLUTION: On Monday we provided B/W PSP fitness coordinators with the admin rights to create client accounts. Those who don’t have access to B/W PSP can send their account requests to +Dfit-Cphysd@CMP PSP@Ottawa-Hull (DWAN) or dfit-cphysd@forces.gc.ca and we’ll create an account manually for you.

Re the Training Programs generated by DFIT.ca: ECPs, such as CrossFit®, P90x®, and Insanity®, have increased in popularity over the past few years. These programs are characterized by frequent, repetitious, high intensity exercises with very short rest periods between sets/cycles and little recovery time between workouts.   The PSP Directorate of fitness has reviewed these ECPs and has incorporated some of the recognized benefits into their physical fitness programs while also incorperating some of the often mising injury prevention principles (periodization, rest, active recovery, etc) ...hence some of the similarities.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Oct 2012)

Allycat12, if you are involved in the dfit.ca project, I have gotten onto the site, and I have to say... Well done. 

I am not a fitness expert by any stretch so an expert opinion you will not get... But for a middle-aged man fighting the battle of the bulge, it looks like a very informative and useful site for my needs.

One thing I would like to see, is perhaps an "app" so that I can upload my Garmin Forerunner data to dfit for my journal tracking. (Mind you, I have not gone over the entire site, it would seem they thought of damned near everything else...).


----------



## Allycat12 (16 Oct 2012)

Appreciate the feedback Teeps74, We are currently working on the App and finalizing the nutritional meal planner (you can see how it will work if you select meal plans on the dfit.ca host page). Both the App and meal planner should be out by the summer of 2013 but if all goes well it could be sooner. Having said that, the site still works on mobile devices (with the exception Blackberry) but the functionality is somewhat limited


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Oct 2012)

Allycat12 said:
			
		

> Appreciate the feedback Teeps74, We are currently working on the App and finalizing the nutritional meal planner (you can see how it will work if you select meal plans on the dfit.ca host page). Both the App and meal planner should be out by the summer of 2013 but if all goes well it could be sooner. Having said that, the site still works on mobile devices (with the exception Blackberry) but the functionality is somewhat limited



My peers know me for some, well, unorthadox thinking... Has any thought been given to approaching someone like runkeeper.com to just do a port over? May be cheaper then building an app from scratch. The site, runkeeper.com plugs into Facebook flawlessly (in my uneducated opinion). Anyhoo, that's the last of the "good idea fairy" type stuff from me... I will skulk away before someone tasks me with something!


----------



## Maxadia (16 Oct 2012)

I can't sign up, but as I am a newer reservist, I kind of expected that might delay things.

I did however email the address posted earlier in this thread, and had a super quick response back.  Nice to know that they're working actively to help people get on the site. (No, I'm not in yet, but at least they are working on it for us.)


----------



## Pat in Halifax (16 Oct 2012)

I just tried again from home and it worked no problem. Must be all those MARLANT N6 firewalls!


----------



## Allycat12 (16 Oct 2012)

Appreciate the suggestion Tweeps74. We looked at a function similar to Map my Run but we decided not to include in our phase II requirements as we wanted focus on improving what we had. Funding was also an issue as it is for many groups these days.   

My thoughts are that we are just scratching the surface of what the site can do. It we can make this a success story for the CF, we'll definitely continue to build on the platform.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Oct 2012)

Allycat12 said:
			
		

> Appreciate the suggestion Tweeps74. We looked at a function similar to Map my Run but we decided not to include in our phase II requirements as we wanted focus on improving what we had. Funding was also an issue as it is for many groups these days.
> 
> My thoughts are that we are just scratching the surface of what the site can do. It we can make this a success story for the CF, we'll definitely continue to build on the platform.



Well, the dfit.ca team has produced, very possibly, the first ever, user friendly military web page. Beautiful product guys!


----------

